# Rubik's cube Quiz



## wochuy91 (Oct 22, 2013)

How many points can you get?





source: http://ruwix.com/the-rubiks-cube/rubiks-cube-quiz/


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol... 3... the teraminx one, the invention year, and the wca.


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Guessed and got it right
2. Didn't know, but it could only have been one of them
3. idk
4. I couldn't get this one. If only there was something there to tell me the answer...
5. Another lucky guess


----------



## rj (Oct 22, 2013)

My score apparently says I can solve 2 Rubik's cubes blindfolded at the same time. :fp not even close.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2013)

make it not stupidly easy next time

having a picture of the WCA logo that says WCA on it kind of gives the answer away


----------



## Carrot (Oct 22, 2013)

"According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level."

Too easy...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 22, 2013)

lol superhero level me too


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2013)

22/24 on the website. I guessed on 4 of them (and got 2 wrong)


----------



## stoic (Oct 22, 2013)

22/24. Ok I guess


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2013)

24/24


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 22, 2013)

24/24


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

24/24 surprisingly. Guessed on a couple.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 23, 2013)

my friend who doesn't cube or know anything about cubing got 13/24


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 23, 2013)

You scored 24 out of 24.

According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level.

LEL


----------



## kcl (Oct 23, 2013)

strakerak said:


> You scored 24 out of 24.
> 
> According to this score I assume that probably you can solve a Rubik's Cube blindfolded without inspection. Superhero level.
> 
> LEL



Lulz I can't even do normal 3bld


----------



## wochuy91 (Nov 8, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> 24/24 surprisingly. Guessed on a couple.




You're the **** :v


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 8, 2013)

> According to this score I assume that probably you can solve the Rubik's Cube under 1 minute.



looooooool


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 8, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> looooooool


Feliks Zemdegs is famous for that if you didn't know!


----------



## kcl (Nov 9, 2013)

wochuy91 said:


> You're the **** :v



Not really getting what's supposed to be censored.. Don't judge I'm tired


----------

